# Ladies with hyperthyroidism... do your symptoms get worse with your period?



## lindsay0891 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have been feeling pretty awful for the past couple days, and it mainly comes in waves. I'll feel terrible for about an hour, feel fine for another hour or so, etc. Today I got a really bad spell of nausea and lightheadedness that lasted for a pretty long time. Then my heart started pounding. The more I thought about it I wondered if I've been feeling worse because I started my period the day before yesterday. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Most definately. And if your pre menopausal its even worse. Between the usual PMS symptoms tangled with graves symptoms, and prednisone side effects and it makes you feel like your are loosing your mind. I would loose it and cry hysterically for hours and just hope I could ride that wave out. Hang in there it got better as the levels come down.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I have the exact opposite of you, hypothyroidism, but I get the same issues, too. My PMS (and during my period, too) can give me crazy mood swings and it sometimes feels like I'm getting the flu (I get achy, feel nausea, run down, etc.).

We're so lucky to be women sometimes!


----------



## MsMarsha (Dec 15, 2012)

I have had a hyperthyroid since September. But I haven't experienced what you have. Not sure if this is related to my hyperthyroid but I have two period a month. My GYN said thats because of my thyroid issue and cramping is alot worse now (but this could be due to a ovarian cyst). Thats the only new problems I have right now. Your heart pounding you should get check out. Does it just happen around your cycles? I had this and found I had an irregular heatbeat and high blood pressure.


----------



## lindsay0891 (Jan 10, 2013)

No, I always have a fast heart rate and I think it's my thyroid. And the smallest amount of anxiety makes my heart race like crazy. I don't have high blood pressure, it was checked yesterday and it was 110/78 and it's usually around 110/70. I don't think I have an irregular heart rate, it's just fast. A little over a year ago I started getting palpitations during my period sometimes but now the fast heart rate is all the time.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Are you on any medication to help with the hyperthyroidism and the racing heart (beta blockers)?


----------



## lindsay0891 (Jan 10, 2013)

Nope, I haven't been to any doctors who even think I have a thyroid problem. I'm only "subclinical," meaning I have a low TSH and the other values are "normal." I think they're just waiting and seeing if it gets worse even though I have symptoms big time! I'm trying to get tested for antibodies to see if I have Graves' but I might have to wait until I get referred to an endo.


----------

